# trail cams



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

*What number camera is best?*​
#1250.00%#2125.00%#300.00%#400.00%#5125.00%


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

hey guys i need a more effective way of finding the deer at my farm...my neighbor and i are both going to get some trail cams...we have about 5 miles of winding creek through our farms and are want to get a couple to check the whole area...im 17 and hes 15 so we dont have alot of money to be spending...here are a couple i found on cabelas...

#1. http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... 20098&rid=

#2. http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

#3.http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... 20098&rid=

#4.http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

#5.http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... 20098&rid=

i dont have much to spend and these are in my price range...if i got #5 i would get two of them...let me know what you think or if there are any other ones for under $150..thanks
Greatwhitehunter


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

IMO, #1 is hands down a better quality camera than the others. We used to have a Wildview and got a lot of pics of nothing. I have a couple of the 4MP Moultries (last years models) and love them. They take pretty good quality pics for the price.

I don't know if you already did this but the Cabela's website may have comments for you to read on these items. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Moultries are solid cameras for the money spent. You can get three or four for the cost of one cuddeback.

They take good quality photos and when set up right trigger really well.

I have two of the 4 megapixel moultries and would like another.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I just purchased the six megapixel. My wife and I were coming back from Nashville, and stopped in Owatona. When we walked through the door a lady handed me a coupon for $100 if I spent $500. My wife and I have seperate accounts, so I spent $200 and got $50 off and she bought the Moultrie for me at $299 and got $70 off. That way we spent $500, but got $120 off.
Anyway, that made my six megapixel cost me $230. I couldn't do better anywhere. The pics are very clear. I like the view screen, and I may even use the remote at times. Nice outfit for $230.


----------

